# October Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats Wolfeye for winning the Rainbow Bridge Themed Contest, your pic touched my heart. 
Thanks for a fun theme this month!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke and Charlie 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko (Zorro) Trick or Treating!!!!!:grin2::grin2:


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Jarvis. I tried to find an Iron Man costume but couldn't find one of good quality yet. Might have to be creative and make one.


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

use the first one but I thought it matched his fur well.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Wolfeye your photo was beautiful. Love the theme for October and I look forward to seeing all the photos of your spooky goldens!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ghosts, goblins and goldens, do you have a pic for this month's contest, *"Howl-o-ween", photos of our golden pups in spooky places 
or wearing Halloween costumes.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's some cute pics entered already. Do you have one to add?


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

What a fun theme  Can't wait to see all the Howl-o-ween pics of your pups!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

First we learn then we pose....


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I love the pics already entered. Hope we get lots more!


----------



## Sarah J (Mar 22, 2017)

Here is my Trudy as "Trudelia Ear-Heart." She's ready to fly high!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Kiwi, Halloween 2015


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Barkley being scary.
RAWRRRRRR


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice *"Howl-o-ween*" pics. Still plenty of time to enter the Photo contest.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey is my little good witch.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries everyone!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Not eligible, but here's Ruby celebrating Halloween a few years ago.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Unfortunately my pups do not like to dress up, but I do have this cute one of Penny as the Easter Bunny! Agnes


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the pics are awesome.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still plenty of time to enter the October Photo Contest. The theme is * "Howl-o-ween*", photos of our golden pups in spooky places 
or wearing Halloween costumes. Entries will be accepted until Monday, October 23rd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The theme for the October Photo Contest is "Howl-o-ween", photos of our golden pups in spooky places 
or wearing Halloween costumes. Entries will be accepted until Monday, October 23rd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hoping to see more "Howl-o-ween" pics before the contest closes on Monday.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a few more days before the contest closes on Monday, 10/23, The theme for the October Photo Contest is "Howl-o-ween", photos of our golden pups in spooky places 
or wearing Halloween costumes.


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

Truman last year halloween. He went as a shark, aka land shark but i can't find any pics!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Another great pic was shared yesterday, hope to see more before Monday!


----------



## Oakaford (Jun 7, 2016)

Oakley and Oreo went as Beanie Babies last year


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's one more weekend before this contest closes on Monday the 23rd. Hope to see more "Howl-o-ween" photos of goldens in spooky places 
or wearing Halloween costumes.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest closes tomorrow. Hope to see more "Howl-o-ween" photos of goldens in spooky places or wearing Halloween costumes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TODAY is the last day to submit a picture for the October Photo Contest. 

Don't miss out-



> The theme Wolfeye has chosen for October is "Howl-o-ween", photos of our golden pups in spooky places
> or wearing Halloween costumes.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win
> ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------

